# Unicorn slug breeding project



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

The thread got closed before I could say....it's genius. Definitely worth a thread in its own right! I'm inspired, I'm going to start a breeding programme to create slugs with curly shells, sort of like a slug mobile home they can retreat to when under threat.........

Your parents should be very proud, I am serious, I never had any more ambitious plans than keeping a load of caterpillars in a shoe box.....if only I'd thought of a selective breeding programme back then.....


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tao2 said:


> The thread got closed before I could say....it's genius. Definitely worth a thread in its own right! I'm inspired, I'm going to start a breeding programme to create slugs with curly shells, sort of like a slug mobile home they can retreat to when under threat.........
> 
> Your parents should be very proud, I am serious, I never had any more ambitious plans than keeping a load of caterpillars in a shoe box.....if only I'd thought of a selective breeding programme back then.....


I wondered why the thread got closed I was gonna reply too lol. FairPlay to the kid, I would never have thought of unicorn slugs lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

It's quite a genius idea really wen u think of it lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Even better if they could be raised on unicorn food in packets (now theres a marketing opportunity) rather than my baby veg!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Even better if they could be raised on unicorn food in packets (now theres a marketing opportunity) rather than my baby veg!




I wish there was unicorn emoji lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I wonder if he was actually serious? He wasn't taking the p was he? Surely someone couldn't have made that up? Never in my wildest imagination would I have been able to think of anything like that. Was it a joke? X


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

If he wasn't joking then maybe he could get them to fly too in a couple of years like lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> View attachment 336981


Rofl


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Jonescat that is actually a lovely unislug lol xx imagine that instead of those hanging ones in the garden lol x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, if we breed for colour, not just paleness we could get there

And you get spotty slugs so we could try for bengal slugs!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Where's my salt .....


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

@Jonescat I cant believe a pink unicorn hedgehog slug actually exists!! I presume that is a sea slug?? I really really want one of them in my garden, perhaps we could do some sort of hybrid.....

@Clairabella: UNISLUG! Love it


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The way my garden is at the moment with the ice melting could easily fool a seaslug !
Yes it is a seaslug - a nudibranch flabellina of some sort I believe but I don't think that the fact that it is real should be allowed to interfere with our plans


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

A nudibranch wot lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

nudibranch = not a snail?
flabellina = slug form of falabella (pony)?
leading to...Unislug!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Yes it is a seaslug - a nudibranch flabellina of some sort I believe but I don't think that the fact that it is real should be allowed to interfere with our plans


No way is it stopping the dawn of the pink hedgehog unislugs, as Einstein said (maybe): "Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a persistent one"


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

This is too funny lol.

I'm dead from laughing at these comments lol x


So I just read that thread again. It's someone having a laugh ain't it. Like Jeremeow Clawbyn the other night x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> This is too funny lol.
> 
> I'm dead from laughing at these comments lol x
> 
> So I just read that thread again. It's someone having a laugh ain't it. Like Jeremeow Clawbyn the other night x


O you fearless one. Calling upon that OP's name - you could have a mouthful raining down upon your head any moment now:Facepalm


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Angelic:Coldfeet


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> :Angelic:Coldfeet


That's me gone into hiding lol x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

As beetlejuice would say! It's showtime


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Clairabella said:


> As beetlejuice would say! It's showtime


That's only if you say the name THREE times


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> This is too funny lol.
> 
> I'm dead from laughing at these comments lol x
> 
> So I just read that thread again. It's someone having a laugh ain't it. Like Jeremeow Clawbyn the other night x


I missed this?!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Rufus15 - have you seen the Original post/thread from today? think it's called something like 'trying to persuade my parents that I need another cat?'

This thread was a follow on from that  because the original post was closed for commenting xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> @Rufus15 - have you seen the Original post/thread from today? think it's called something like 'trying to persuade my parents that I need another cat?'
> 
> This thread was a follow on from that  because the original post was closed for commenting xx


Sorry I meant I missed the Jeremeow Clawbyn


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Sorry I meant I missed the Jeremeow Clawbyn


It was in the cat health section one night recently. JC posted that his cat had undiagnosed leg injury, wanted advice. Received advice to take cat to emergency vet whereupon said cat made miraculous recovery. Several posts followed. I pointed out that OP's name looked suspicious, could be a wind up. Got a Mouthful from the OP:Hungover


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread has made my day already! Could we make them a bit less slimy too please?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> It was in the cat health section one night recently. JC posted that his cat had undiagnosed leg injury, wanted advice. Received advice to take cat to emergency vet whereupon said cat made miraculous recovery. Several posts followed. I pointed out that OP's name looked suspicious, could be a wind up. Got a Mouthful from the OP:Hungover


*goes to sleuth*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ribbon said:


> This thread has made my day already! Could we make them a bit less slimy too please?


Then it wouldn't be so much fun


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> *goes to sleuth*


Good luck


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Rufus15 said:


> *goes to sleuth*


Did my post help you find it?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MilleD said:


> Did my post help you find it?


It did, thank you!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

ribbon said:


> This thread has made my day already! Could we make them a bit less slimy too please?


You impressed by our rainbow hedgehog unislugs are you?  Lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Rufus15- what do u think of JC? Windup? Xx


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't forget @Clairabella that we've also had a request for them to be less slimy! This is an immense challenge, but I think we can do it. Although technically, if they aren't slimy, are they still actually slugs??? :Woot

Shame the OP seems to have gone to ground, we need advice.....


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tao2 said:


> Don't forget @Clairabella that we've also had a request for them to be less slimy! This is an immense challenge, but I think we can do it. Although technically, if they aren't slimy, are they still actually slugs??? :Woot
> 
> Shame the OP seems to have gone to ground, we need advice.....


Just a thought but do you think feeding less unicorn food will help with the slime  what do you suggest @Jonescat.

@Tao2 - yes we need bunnyluvs help now lol. Like how will we make them rainbow coloured for a start lol and how do they breed? Lol xx

And wonder if he knows about curly shells too? Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> @Rufus15- what do u think of JC? Windup? Xx


I dunno why but I just got a sneaky suspicion that bunnyluv, is the same person as JC xxx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

“Jeremeow Clawbin” as a username is genius :Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Pavonine said:


> "Jeremeow Clawbin" as a username is genius :Hilarious


The other one he wanted was taken so he had to settle for that one lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that if they are not slimy they may be ex-slugs? But I am sure we can manage a lesser slimed unislug if we feed them unicorn food. unicorns aren't slimy at all.

Getting mildly paranoid about the JC thing!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> I think that if they are not slimy they may be ex-slugs? But I am sure we can manage a lesser slimed unislug if we feed them unicorn food. unicorns aren't slimy at all.
> 
> Getting mildly paranoid about the JC thing!!


Why paranoia?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Jonescat - have to admit mind that when @jasperthecat said I need to say the name three times I was gonna be really cheeky and say it three times in my next post but I chickened out :Chicken


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> @Jonescat - have to admit mind that when @jasperthecat said I need to say the name three times I was gonna be really cheeky and say it three times in my next post but I chickened out :Chicken


Go on. I dare you:Chicken


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

It was the initials that worried me JonesCat 

But I do think we need some advice and guidance on this slug thing - how do you make sure you have a boy slug and a girl slug for example? So....doubledare!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

We've lucked out on that one J C, slugs are hermaphrodite!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> It was the initials that worried me JonesCat
> 
> But I do think we need some advise and guidance on this slug thing - how do you make sure you have a boy slug and a girl slug for example? So....doubledare!


:Smuggrin Well I didn't like to say that as I thought it would make me sound stupid and have you all in stitches but I did wonder myself how u tell the difference between boy/girl. Maybe snails have been desexed so they can choose what they want to be, I dunno?? Deffo need some guidance lol. And how will they make babies so we can kick start this off? @Bunnyluv will know as he has 395 of them xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tao2 said:


> We've lucked out on that one J C, slugs are hermaphrodite!!




No way!! Lmao


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tao2 said:


> We've lucked out on that one J C, slugs are hermaphrodite!!


So even as hermaphrodites that's the same thing they can choose what they want to be lol because they are both. Or they could've been desexed and choose because they are neither one or the other lol xx

But both! Happy days lol


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Yeah, all we have to worry about them now is making them pink, spiny and with a unicorn horn.......easy.....


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I like animals. Bit cant say I am fond of slugs


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

You lot are pure genius. I have the perfect plan to make unicorn slugs and if you all promise not to tell anyone I will reveal the secret, after all, we don't want competition for unicorn slug sales on eBay.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

@Smuge, You will change your mind when you see the results of our breeding programme! You want in? All you have to do is selectively breed a few thousand sluglets.....its a service to humanity.....

@Picklelily: PLEASE DIVULGE!!!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

So I'm sure you are all promising nicely by now and nobody has their fingers crossed or anything.

If we bake unicorn cake and feed it to the slugs they are bound to become unicorn slugs.

Obviously with a dog, fish and frogs to care for I don't have time to try out this plan by baking a unicorn cake. So my plan is to feed the slugs Battenburg cake from Tesco's and sell mine as defective unicorn slugs.

Do you think if we market them as Batty unicorn slugs it might go better?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

@Smuge we can sell yours at a premium as unloved, unwanted defective unicorn slugs who have been bullied by a non-slug lover!

We will be minting it in no time.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Picklelily said:


> So I'm sure you are all promising nicely by now and nobody has their fingers crossed or anything.
> 
> If we bake unicorn cake and feed it to the slugs they are bound to become unicorn slugs.
> 
> ...


Orrrrrr.......

If we throw in a few crushed up flies with the cake mix maybe that will mean they will be bred with wings. So rainbow hedgehog FLYING unislugs lol.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Orrrrrr.......
> 
> If we throw in a few crushed up flies with the cake mix maybe that will mean they will be bred with wings. So rainbow hedgehog FLYING unislugs lol.


I like your thinking.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

OOh maybe the battenburg would also turn 'em pink?? win win. I like this plan.

It also tickles me that we are talking slugs on the cat forum and we've managed to lure in a non-cat owner to boot. Slug modification is truly a unifying thing.

(what about the hedgehog spines though, got a theory for creating them @Picklelily?)


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I was just thinking I have never wandered into Cat Chat before but I like it- clearly, I have a cat person personality


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You've been missing out on great things @Picklelily lol. It's a good crack in Cat chat lol xx

Sp: I meant good lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Sooo back to business @Picklelily -
The spikes?? What will we do lol xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well as a frog person I have lots of crickets could we perhaps breed the slugs with crickets and then claim a cricket leg sticking out is the horn?

I realise that it might stick out in the wrong place and a slug with one leg might slide around in circles but, we could claim it's a batty unicorn slug that has got off a Merry go Round we can sell Merry go rounds for the slugs as an accessory.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

By the way just to be clear this is just coming to me I haven't even had a glass of wine tonight although I do suspect 5 chocolate hobnobs weren't good for me.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You are pure genius @Picklelily. Maybe we don't need bunnyluv's help after all. Although I do feel a bit bad for nickin his idea lol xx


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Right this is really coming together and we are all going to be rich and famous. Definitely. Time to sort the hierarchy out:
Firstly: I'm in charge
Secondly: @Clairabella is really in charge
Thirdly: @Jonescat and @Picklelily are the boffins...the brains...the science geniuses (genii??). Think Alan Turing locked in a shed at bletchley park winning the war. Same thing but with slugs. They're in the shed til the job is done. I may supply them with hobnobs to aid the creative process
Four: @Smuge has volunteered to be director of operations (ie the slug keeper)
Five: at this stage, its jobs for the boys, let me know what job you want and it's yours.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Clearly, a cat person should be in charge its the natural order of things.....those with sharp claws get to the top!

Anything with hobnobs count me in although as a woman my natural habitat isn't a shed I feel this is better suited to a middle-aged man with a jumper.

Edit: Ohh if we cross jumper man with the unicorn slugs will we get a show jumping unicorn slug or am I getting carried away?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ok - we will have to have a fixings list - sugar hundreds and thousands for starters and silver balls. You can't make anything without silver balls.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

What if I lent you a jumper?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Joyful Actually feel like peeing my pants with excitement that I'm the boss lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

And Thomas my king :Cat Can be head lab inspector lol xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> What if I lent you a jumper?


"Looks suspiciously @Tao2 " will it be a nice jumper free from unicorn slug slime. Will it be Gok approved because if its approved that mad old bat from Trinny and Suzanna I'm not wearing it


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh I just realised there's no lab @Smuge will be taking care of them lol x


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> And Thomas my king :Cat Can be head lab inspector lol xx


Oh bugger I have a terrier not a Lab trust me to order the wrong dog


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Picklelily said:


> Oh bugger I have a terrier not a Lab trust me to order the wrong dog


Lmao


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Have u got any lab friends in dog chat you could invite along then problem solved? Lol xx


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

It may be free from slug slime but this is the cat forum..... It will be very hairy and snagged by claws, Gok would definitely not approve,


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> :Joyful Actually feel like peeing my pants with excitement that I'm the boss lol xx


Now don't get carried away! The leader needs to have a hard head. Think The Apprentice


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Picklelily said:


> Oh bugger I have a terrier not a Lab trust me to order the wrong dog





Clairabella said:


> Have u got any lab friends in dog chat you could invite along then problem solved? Lol xx


You may want to be careful on the lab front - my friend doesn't call her service dog a 'Flabrador' for nothing, and you don't want the breeding stock eaten, do you?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hairy n snagged is GOOD. Helps in dispersal far n wide


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my god @Jesthar i think I tagged the wrong person earlier I was meant to tag you and tagged jasperthecat instead, I think?? Lol


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> You may want to be careful on the lab front - my friend doesn't call her service dog a 'Flabrador' for nothing, and you don't want the breeding stock eaten, do you?


If we ever run low on slugs though, the OP could lend us a couple as he had 395 spare ones lol x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> Have u got any lab friends in dog chat you could invite along then problem solved? Lol xx


Mine looks like a hairy Lab. Will that help?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Clearly, a cat person should be in charge its the natural order of things.....those with sharp claws get to the top!
> 
> Anything with hobnobs count me in although as a woman my natural habitat isn't a shed I feel this is better suited to a middle-aged man with a jumper.
> 
> Edit: Ohh if we cross jumper man with the unicorn slugs will we get a show jumping unicorn slug or am I getting carried away?


Cat hair will be most useful after all what else would we make the range of unicorn slug wigs from.

I have seen the LOL dolls big surprise at £60 we can sell a unicorn slug surprise. I am not quite sure what a unicorn slug will do with the little shoes supplied but I'm a boffin not fashion consultant so it's not my job thankfully


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Siskin said:


> Mine looks like a hairy Lab. Will that help?


Weyhey :Happy


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Mine looks like a hairy Lab. Will that help?


Yay golden unicorn slug wigs I vote Siskin slug hairdresser


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

That'll do nicely @Siskin 
Welcome aboard lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> If we ever run low on slugs though, the OP could lend us a couple as he had 395 spare ones lol x


Yeah but if we do that we'll have to start new breeding lines. Tao2, please put your thinking cap on quick!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> Yay golden unicorn slug wigs I vote Siskin slug hairdresser


I've got a job. I've got a job *runs about excitedly*

Plenty of golden wig hair available. Pass me a slug someone


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

SbanR said:


> Yeah but if we do that we'll have to start new breeding lines. Tao2, please put your thinking cap on quick!!


 Aarggh i'm out of my depth, please consult the real boss...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Picklelily said:


> Yay golden unicorn slug wigs I vote Siskin slug hairdresser




I don't agree that we should chuck golden in the mix mind!! May dilute the whole colouring?? So will end up back to square 1 with OP's pale slugs.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Just saying, although obvs it's up to @Tao2 to have the final say lol x


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm saying yes to absolutely everything (also just remembered why i am self-employed....)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Now we have our 2 leaders throwing the hot potato to n fro.
DO NOT PANIC! DO NOT PANIC!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Arrrgh! It's all too much for me.
I'm off to bedrowning


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

hopefully you will wake with some ideas @SbanR lol xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Some 24 hours on from my first post on this thread, I can still only say:


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I will go to bed and wait for the boss to build a shed, purchase the jumpers and think about new breeding lines.

In the meantime I will be sampling the Battenburg cake for quality control it's a tough job but I'm willing.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh I have had an idea :Nailbiting they use leeches in plastic surgery could we cross a unicorn slug with a leech and sell them to Hollywood?


Must sleep:Bag


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't forget the silver balls!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> Don't forget the silver balls!


Not Golden Balls then?


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

That would make the slugs far too good looking Siskin and then where would we be......

I for one don't want to be caught smooching a slug


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Them too. @Siskin can you supply the golden balls?


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> That would make the slugs far too good looking Siskin and then where would we be......
> 
> I for one don't want to be caught smooching a slug


Are you crazy, smoochable slugs would definitely be a big seller

EDIT: feeling a little queazy now that thought in my head


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> Are you crazy, smoochable slugs would definitely be a big seller
> 
> EDIT: feeling a little queazy now


Now stop it I'm lying in bed and husband is complaining because I'm laughing too much.

P.S I think your onto a winner of the slug played football as well we could have a subtuteo slug accessory

I'm just glad now that @Siskin has promised to supply golden balls


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Slight cloning/genetic issue.....

They seem to be turning out with a snail's shell but no golden balls....hmmm


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Ho my lord!! You lot are bonkers :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

How did this get to 6 pages?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Slight cloning/genetic issue.....
> 
> They seem to be turning out with a snail's shell but no golden balls....hmmm
> 
> View attachment 337128


We need to look at their diet. We need less calcium and more squishiness in the mix.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> We need to look at their diet. We need less calcium and more squishiness in the mix.


No, no. @Jonescat we NEED to keep one line on This diet. The shell will provide mobile protection and I love the colours. So pretty n bright. Just what we need to cheer our spirits in winter.

@Picklelily . Lol, I'm just one of the troops! You'll notice I didn't rush to claim the leader's place but let you have it!!. So off to the shops and buy up their stock of Battenburg cake - I like the ideas you get after eating Battenburg
The subuteo line is a surefire winner and one that will survive the test by of time. We'll name it after you. Your name will live for posterity:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my dayssss 

I think @huckybucks unislug is pretty enough too lol. Obvs I still prefer the rainbow hedgehog battenburg slug but if it went wrong and we ended then we are still into something here lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Like imagine @Jonescat, the rainbow unicorn slug coming out of a LOL big surprise! It would be lush! And those LOL big surprise area load of crap really but this??


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

If we're going to try importing sea slug lines, how about this chap?










I think Pegasus Slugs or maybe even Dragon Slugs could have their place, what do you reckon?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> If we're going to try importing sea slug lines, how about this chap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh! Yes, Yes YES!! I Like this one (jumps up n down with excitement). Very versatile and can be developed to be dual purpose. Even tripurpose(is there such a word?). Do well on land, sea n air. What shall we feed it on, do you know @Jesthar ?
I've lost track now but how many lines have we got in development??? We'll be Rich! Hehehe!!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Shame @Bunnyluv isnt here for his input. After all it was his genius idea originally which kick started this off lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Shame @Bunnyluv isnt here for his input. After all it was his genius idea originally which kick started this off lol xx


He may make an appearance now that you've tagged him.
I take it you're now ready to take charge again @Clairabella ? Goody!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't think I'm cut out for leadership lol @SbanR

Although I had to pipe up and say something in fear of being left behind lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I made it all the way to the end of this thread, and I'm so, so confused. Who is doing what, and what is the aim?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I got lost just after the battenburg part @Rufus15 so I'm not really sure myself lol xx

But the original aim was to breed a unicorn slug - so slug with one unicorn stork lol not two lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm sorry - I have been in the cellar all day trying to track down luminous slugs so that we can add a fairly light line to the mix. 

We have to remember we are breeding though and we need to be responsible. I am hoping that the luminous slug will be an allowable outcross and not a moggy slug. 

Also I have just realised that we must be the very epitome of back-yard-breeders!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> I'm sorry - I have been in the cellar all day trying to track down luminous slugs so that we can add a fairly light line to the mix.
> 
> We have to remember we are breeding though and we need to be responsible. I am hoping that the luminous slug will be an allowable outcross and not a moggy slug.
> 
> Also I have just realised that we must be the very epitome of back-yard-breeders!


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop we aren't B-Y-Bs!!! We are a very responsible group of like-minded people, United in our quest to introduce a fascinating new line of unislugs.
So what if we wanna have it all. Multicoloured, hairy, glow-in-the-dark unislugs. World's First-ever!!!
We will be rich! Even give Bill Gates a run for his money!layful:Singing:Greedy:Greedy:Greedy:Greedy


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@SbanR u forgot flying lol they must be flying multicoloured, hedgehog water unislugs lol x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Jonescat I am deeply offended by BSB :Wideyed lmao

No wonder JC didn't take us seriously wen one of our own thinks like that


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> @SbanR u forgot flying lol they must be flying multicoloured, hedgehog water unislugs lol x


Yesssss! That too! My brain can't keep up. We need a coordinator, like what they have on SS CC. Whadoyousay.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh yes and it's only fair that I pass the buck to @Tao2 seems as he started all this lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> @Jonescat I am deeply offended by BSB :Wideyed lmao
> 
> No wonder JC didn't take us seriously wen one of our own thinks like that


@Jonescat isn't answering. Too right she's hanging her head in shame.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought she was batting for our team! Lol. That is something the real JC would've said lol x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Oh yes and it's only fair that I pass the buck to @Tao2 seems as he started all this lol xx


As I said last night..........
Our 2 leaders are passing the hot potato to n fro.
We are doomed! We are doomed!
Do not panic!
Do Not Panic!!
DO NOT PANIC!!!!!
WHERE IS THE BUNKER??!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

We need someone strong to lead like Jeremeow clawbyn and Tao lol. I'm happy sitting in the background being unemployed lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> I thought she was batting for our team! Lol. That is something the real JC would've said lol x


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> We need someone strong to lead like Jeremeow clawbyn and Tao lol. I'm happy sitting in the background being unemployed lol xx


So you're going to join the "entitled" people???


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

And what about our friends from dog chat lol they have gone mute on us??

@Picklelily lol


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I might do @SbanR but I still think I am entitled to post comments here wen I feel like too lmao xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> And what about our friends from dog chat lol they have gone mute on us??
> 
> @Picklelily lol


They've gone to the dogs
Maybe @Picklelily is stuffing her face with more Brandenburg!! Come back with lots more exciting ideas
Arrrgh! This autocorrect will be the death of me.
Battenburg! Battenburg!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I told you I have been in the cellar, and then I went to look in to Registries. I think we can join as an experimental developing Breed? 

We need to work on a Breed Standard of Points

so.....we need to agree on 
Appearance
Colours
Profile
Personality
to start with

Suggestions please!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Appearance- like what we saw in first pic
Colours- LOTS! The more lurid the better
Profile- outstanding!!
Personality- wassat:Wacky:Wacky:Wacky


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Also unemployed here, but for profile I do think it's important to include a high forehead and firm, tall eye stalks. 

Perhaps we could have different classes for a plain unicorn horn and a spiral horn?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Just checking in...

Nope, I'm still no further forward.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

So ..... before any plans of slug breeding starts one must know what the aim is. Yes, yes I realise you want a unislug but then we seem to have moved into the realms of madness. 

Have you decided on what colours and patterns your unislugs will come in? Will there be any allowable outcrosses? Is there already a registration body you can align to, or will you need to set one up? A full standard of points and a registration policy must be set out before any breeding commences and all breeders must be agreed on what the end game is. 

A single breeder cannot hope to progress this you need friends who will work together to get this project off the ground. All of the unislug breeders will need to have thick skins as without doubt your fellow normal slug and snail breeders will complain bitterly and say you are ruining the breed.

Also enough of you need to be willing to take your unislugs to shows in order for them to gain merits so they can progress to become a championship breed.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Tigermoon

That's a fab reply lol. I nominate you to take charge and get this going as you have grounded us and brought us back from craziness lol. I think people may have got carried away and now we don't know where we are so I think we need someone organised to lead, like you 

I can't be a leader because I don't know what an outcross is! Lol You seem to know your stuff though so I think you should take over as leader lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> @Tigermoon
> 
> That's a fab reply lol. I nominate you to take charge and get this going as you have grounded us and brought us back from craziness lol. I think people may have got carried away and now we don't know where we are so I think we need someone organised to lead, like you
> 
> I can't be a leader because I don't know what an outcross is! Lol You seem to know your stuff though so I think you should take over as leader lol xx


Yeah, I agree. We definitely need a leader. I've never gone after that post myself, but @Tigermoon ? Seems a little too rigid n controlling!! However, we just Might end up with her, by default
Where's @Tao2 ??? Gone suspiciously quiet. Gone to ground or done away with [email protected]?

Becoming paranoid now:Jawdrop Hellllllpppp!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You're all mad  Mad, I tell you


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I tried giving u my old job last night @SbanR lol. You was first choice. Lol. Had to try and pass the baton to @Tigermoon though as your not having any of it! Lol.

I was thinking that about @Tao2 also. Abandoned us :,-( and gone and jumped ship by the looks.

I think maybe you're right about @Tigermoon lmao if we hand over the reigns then maybe the power will go to their head and they already seem a bit controlling lol. Although still raised good points lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

But no one else is coming forward for the job. Could it be that they know something we don't? Frightened off by @Tigermoon , like???!!!!

So it looks like we'll be lumbered with TM. She's sure to have Lotsa committees! Committee for dis, n committee for dat. I bags Quality Control.
What you gonna be @clairbella? Second-in-command?
Need someone there to try n keep her in check. What say-you up for it?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

what's all this!!! Power gone to me head? Leadership being planted on me?? Pfft!!!! 

No, no it needs to be someone enthusiastic about the breed to take the on responsibility, and as I tend too whip out the scissors the second i clap eyes on a slug its definitely not me. I propose @Tao2 as they started the thread, therefore are obviously very keen. However may I suggest a name for your club? How about National Unislug Tamers Society .... NUTS for short :Hilarious


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, but I can't any mention of breeding for_ temperament !_ Surely that's paramount !


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Yes, but I can't any mention of breeding for_ temperament !_ Surely that's paramount !


Personality was mentioned by @Jonescat ... then it all went a bit weird when the discussion turned to smoochability :Jawdrop:Vomit


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I don't agree with TM's controlling ways but she is right, we need a name and a bit of organisation here lmao.

I like the name you chose TM.

@SbanR I deffo think you need to be her second in command, I'm more of a follower so I need to stand down lol.

@Jonescat has been displaying some good leadership qualities, like she looked into registry so that's clever and using own initiative  I have my concerns whether they feel so strongly about it after the horrid name we were called yesterday (BSB)

But also @Rufus15 I think she has leadership potential 

Or someone like the OP @Bunnyluv ???? Or @Tao2.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Me?! Definitely not. I go completely power crazy and very bossy  I sense there would be an uprising to overthrow me if I took charge :Jawdrop


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Personally I think @Bunnyluv should be creative consultant, and perhaps be chief sourcer for the breeding stock. We will need more than one sourcer though, we don't want any inbreeding.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Yah! I think NUTS is a very good name. 
Soooo, ve hav oredy make 1 decision. Very good.
But I canna be second in command. I hav short term memory loss:Stop @Clairabella , you one of the leaders from the very start. You canna drop out now!! Ve oredy abandoned by @Tao2 :Arghh:Arghh.
@Jonescat gonna be our boffin, I tink. She still in cellar looking for our glowing slug:Watching

To paraphrase Jeremy...Calawb....you KnowAlls!!!!!
Personality, profile. Pffft! @Tigermoon , @SusieRainbow


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

There's one obvious point smacking us in the face here......
Seems we can't agree on a leader there's only obvious solution and that would be for @SusieRainbow to take charge. Makes perfect sense doesn't it, she's one of the leaders on PF so taking charge of NUTS would be a walk in the park to her lol.

Perfect! So that's that settled lol. @SusieRainbow to be our 1st in command. @SbanR and @Tao2 second in charge and @Rufus15 and I are deputy's to the deputys lol.

Sometimes I surprise myself 

Don't you's all worry @SbanR. I won't be going anywhere, I won't desert you, just stepping down lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh and last but not least @JC and Tigermoon for head of operations and sourcing lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> There's one obvious point smacking us in the face here......
> Seems we can't agree on a leader there's only obvious solution and that would be for @SusieRainbow to take charge. Makes perfect sense doesn't it, she's one of the leaders on PF so taking charge of NUTS would be a walk in the park to her lol.
> 
> Perfect! So that's that settled lol. @SusieRainbow to be our 1st in command. @SbanR and @Tao2 second in charge and @Rufus15 and I are deputy's to the deputys lol.
> ...


Killing myself:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

You Genius @Clairabella . @SusieRainbow be Top Cat. She now get project off the ground. We go flying wit dat aerial unislugs. Hehehe.

But I CANNA be second in command. My short term memory loss vil get me in trouble wit @SusieRainbow .
Dem mods, dey very stern. SR oredy demanding 'personality'. Wassat????
I oredy bags Quality Control! 
YOU be second in command @Clairabella


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ps. AND I called SR "KnowAll". She surely kill me now!!
:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Killing myself:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> You Genius @Clairabella . @SusieRainbow be Top Cat. She now get project off the ground. We go flying wit dat aerial unislugs. Hehehe.
> 
> ...


Regretfully I will have to decline your kind invitation to be - ermm- _Top Cat ?_
This is due to a conflict of interests which I cannot share with you at the moment , but you will be blown away when the results are made public !


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> Regretfully I will have to decline your kind invitation to be - ermm- _Top Cat ?_
> This is due to a conflict of interests which I cannot share with you at the moment , but you will be blown away when the results are made public !


@SusieRainbow. Don't you lissen to dem rubbish stories. Cats n dogs Can be frens. Us in cat chat no mind yousse be Top Cat.
(Promise will only stick claws in if you fall asleep on the job. And dats ONLY to wake you up:Singing


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well this is a fine mess. If we can't agree on a leader then we'll get no further forward! 

Perhaps I should use this power vacuum to stage a coup, seize absolute power :Artist


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

It's all gone to pot here @Rufus15


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I dont know, go to work for a day or 2, come back to find i'm usurped!!


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Anyway who's the new boss? And can I have an easy but highly paid job?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

You was always the boss @Tao2 lol xx


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I would be very content to be chief battenburg and hob nob consultant,


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

My coup is kiboshed before it even starts. Thanks @Clairabella :Shifty

Well never let it be said that I'm petty, I am ready for instruction Supreme Leader @Tao2 :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Yippee! Ze boss is back! Ze boss is back!
Don't leeve us again boss. Sooo looong we've been calling for ze boss, like a voice in de wilderness


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I did not find any glowy slugs in the cellar, just the regular sort and a very large and lonely spider. Unfortunately I did not take a torch, expecting to find the glowy slugs, and it took me a while to find the door again.



Clairabella said:


> It's all gone to pot here @Rufus15


This is very good. Slugs like pots very much. I am thinking that they will be indoor slugs, to keep them out of the way of ducks. And that we need to choose the most outgoing and friendly ones to breed so that they come out during the daylight to play.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

From what I can gather here, @Jonescat and @Tigermoon only show up now and again but they talk more sense and made more progress in one post than what we have done in one whole afternoon lmao. Sooooo, they ones to get this off the ground lol.

@Tao2 has deserted us for real life and is now only a part timer because of holding down a job in the real world lol. He is still the real boss though but true to form and just like ur typical manager, they only come out of the office to see the workforce on occasions only lol. Therefore in his absence, definitely the pretend JC and TM to hold the fort lol.

What do you think @[email protected]?? Agreed??

Right then, down to business.

We are a bit stuck without any slugs lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> From what I can gather here, @Jonescat and @Tigermoon only show up now and again but they talk more sense and made more progress in one post than what we have done in one whole afternoon. Sooooo, they ones to get this off the ground lol.
> 
> @Tao2 has deserted us for real life and is now only a part timer because they r holding down a job in the real world lol. He is still the real boss though but true to form and just like ur usual manager, they only come out if the office to see the workforce on occasions only lol. Therefore in his absence, definitely the pretend JC and TM to hold the fort lol.
> 
> ...


Oh yes @Clairabella . You talk lotsa sense, so clearheaded. Summarise everything so well alla time. I vote you be coordinator, like SS elf:Smug

But JC a disappointment, fall down on the job. No glowing slugs, get herself confused n lost. Just hot air coming from there. As Quality Control have to be very strict, or we'll get reported to Trading Standards


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

That is not summarising @SbanR but more a case that I can't find the words so I can only manage short sentences lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Plus I never proof read before I post my replies and miss words out all the time. I'm a liability really wen u think of it lol x


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I think we need a middle manager, who can hold the fort when the real managers are off on their jollies.

Also, has no one thought of the rain issue?! We really should be breeding slugs that are able for all weather and not just rain, else they will need specialist equipment or very damp homes.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This is one of the spotty slugs for the Bengal line









And this is how friendly we need them to be









I suggest beer traps to start with.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

What about taste? 
They will look delicious but will they taste it???


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my days :-/


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> What about taste?
> They will look delicious but will they taste it???


The bengal ones can be eaten but not the rainbow unislugs I'm afraid as they will be too pretty lol x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> This is one of the spotty slugs for the Bengal line
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That slug is eating something and it doesn't look like unicorn mix to me lol nor battenburg, nor hobnobs lol x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hold you hard! I am not being party to breeding slugs for sandwiches!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Hold you hard! I am not being party to breeding slugs for sandwiches!


Lmao


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Hold you hard! I am not being party to breeding slugs for sandwiches!


I understand what you are saying JC that is why I said only the ugly ones can be eaten lol xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> Hold you hard! I am not being party to breeding slugs for sandwiches!


Now hang on a minute you are missing a trick here!!

Even Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall is jumping on the band wagon!!

Move over spag Bol

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...evision-chef-Hugh-Fearnley-Whittingstall.html


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Words fail me lol


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I feel a slug rights movement coming on!
And also, in spite of accusations earlier, we are not the sort of breeders that are in it for the money. Who is our legal advisor? We need a breeder's contract drawn up to make sure people don't eat our slugs.

Aim for the stars!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Hold you hard! I am not being party to breeding slugs for sandwiches!


I'm with you there @Jonescat . That HB elf coming with her awful suggestion. I think she's wanting our unislugs for her Christmas buffet:Woot

As Quality Control, I thought we'd already agreed on our unislugs. The unislugs as shown by JC, Multicoloured, hairy able to fly, swim n get about on land. SIMPLES!!!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hang on one cotton picking minute. 

Firstly, provided we all breed to our agreed upon standard there'd be no ugly ones.

Secondly, breeding ain't cheap so no one's eating my financial investment thank you very much.

Honestly


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> I feel a slug rights movement coming on!
> And also, in spite of accusations earlier, we are not the sort of breeders that are in hit for the money. Who is our legal advisor? We need a breeder's conotract drawn up to make sure people don't eat our slugs.
> 
> Aim for the stars!


I believe that would be you @Jonescat - i'm sure you are legal advisor Lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Hang on one cotton picking minute.
> 
> Firstly, provided we all breed to our agreed upon standard there'd be no ugly ones.
> 
> ...


Ooooooo, look at you go @Rufus15. I've never seen you off on one lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@huckybuck what have you started? Lol

It was all peace and order here until you brought up the eating part lol xx

Can't we just forget the eating bit and perhaps you could design them some slug clothes with a hole for the horn type of garment type thing lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

We must not eat the unislugs, not even the ugly brown begal ones lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> I believe that would be you @Jonescat - if sure you are legal advisor Lmao xx


no no no I am the boffin. I am no good with contracts, I am better with flameguns


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> Ooooooo, look at you go @Rufus15. I've never seen you off on one lmao xx


I've got my eye on that @huckybuck now 

I do feel that we need to get some order together in this madness. We need to establish colours, twisted or plain horn, or no horn altogether, shell vs no shell (would they be variants?), and of course get ourselves a club committee.

We're 10 pages in an no organisation at all, come on all; chop chop!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Then it's only fair that it should be @Rufus15 to be honest, as she needs to pull her finger out here lmao xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> I feel a slug rights movement coming on!
> And also, in spite of accusations earlier, we are not the sort of breeders that are in it for the money. Who is our legal advisor? We need a breeder's contract drawn up to make sure people don't eat our slugs.
> 
> Aim for the stars!


I agree we need a legal advisor but Of Course we're also after the dosh too. This is the Real World you know!!

We're going to introduce an amazing unislug to an unsuspecting world. They won't know what's hit them!!!:Hungry


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> Then it's only fair that it should be @Rufus15 to be honest, as she needs to pull her finger out here lmao xx


You can go off people you know :Shifty


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmmmmm,

Y’all have to excuse me a minute, I need to charge myself up lol xx i’ll Be back when I’m on 3% lmao xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess we will need to make some money to pay the lawyer


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

@Jonescat yes that seems sensible. Perhaps a fundraiser? I'm always partial to a good bake sale. In fact, eating slugs here might be useful - cake slugs that is.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Something like these ?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

See I told you..

Sugar dusted rainbow cup cake toppers...FAB!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Bonjour  Now talk to me about l'escargot


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Clairabella said:


> @huckybuck what have you started? Lol
> 
> It was all peace and order here until you brought up the eating part lol xx
> 
> Can't we just forget the eating bit and perhaps you could design them some slug clothes with a hole for the horn type of garment type thing lol xx


I'm onto it!!

Can I be the Cat Chat Unus Cornu Gastropod Mollusc fashion advisor pretty please?

Thinking something like this maybe?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Something like these ?


What are them? Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I'm onto it!!
> 
> Can I be the Cat Chat Unus Cornu Gastropod Mollusc fashion advisor pretty please?
> 
> ...


Rofl xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> See I told you..
> 
> Sugar dusted rainbow cup cake toppers...FAB!!!


Yeah, still got me eye on you madam 

I do rather like your idea of mollusc fashion person. Isn't that a wonderful word; mollusc?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> I'm onto it!!
> 
> Can I be the Cat Chat Unus Cornu Gastropod Mollusc fashion advisor pretty please?
> 
> ...


Why does he have a fishing rod? Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Yeah, still got me eye on you madam
> 
> I do rather like your idea of mollusc fashion person. Isn't that a wonderful word; mollusc?


I agree @Rufus15 - thank you for finally having some input in this lol xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so I'll lose the rod!!!

Back to the drawing board humph










Looks tasty though..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> @Jonescat yes that seems sensible. Perhaps a fundraiser? I'm always partial to a good bake sale. In fact, eating slugs here might be useful - cake slugs that is.


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:[email protected] !!! You're one of our leading lights. Now you wanna take on HBs idea n EAT our creation???!! How we gonna make money to pay our legal advisor?
@Clairabella , come back quick. Talk sense into rufus15


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Chocolate and peanut butter slugs - sorry the picture is so big.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> I agree @Rufus15 - thank you for finally having some input in this lol xx


Eh? Did you miss the post below? And my query in relation to water, which I see no one has answered. My contribution is thinking outside the box 



Rufus15 said:


> <snip>
> We need to establish colours, twisted or plain horn, or no horn altogether, shell vs no shell (would they be variants?), and of course get ourselves a club committee.
> 
> We're 10 pages in an no organisation at all, come on all; chop chop!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Rufus15 - I have already said NO EATING OF UNISLUGS!!! Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so I'll lose the rod!!!
> 
> Back to the drawing board humph
> 
> ...


Lmao xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Calm your horns, friends, it was cake slugs only! 

Sluggies made of flour and frosting (and other cake ingredients), sold to raise money for a lawyer. 

Although, now I think on it, perhaps that's too out there...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Eh? Did you miss the post below? And my query in relation to water, which I see no one has answered. My contribution is thinking outside the box


Well it's about time lol instead of lurking in the background and saying nothing - the real JC was right about us (you @Rufus15) bunch of know nowts lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's great @Clairabella. You keep that Rufus 15 in check. The power is already going to her head


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Calm your horns, friends, it was cake slugs only!
> 
> Sluggies made of flour and frosting (and other cake ingredients), sold to raise money for a lawyer.
> 
> Although, now I think on it, perhaps that's too out there...


Ummm, I can actually see where you are going with this lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> Well it's about time lol instead of lurking in the background and saying nothing - the real JC was right about us (you @Rufus15) bunch of know nowts lol xx


I take that as a real compliment


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> That's great @Clairabella. You keep that Rufus 15 in check. The power is already going to her head


I did warn you... :Artist


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> I take that as a real compliment


I'm dead from laughing Lmao xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Well it's about time lol instead of lurking in the background and saying nothing - the real JC was right about us (you @Rufus15) bunch of know nowts lol xx


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


As a brief aside, I have to ask: did you know that your username sounds like someone with a cold saying spanner?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Sooooo

We are twelve pages in anddddddd we have:

No actual slugs lol;
We are gonna breed them in pots lol;
We have all agreed on one horn - so unislugs lol;
We have a new mollusc clothing line lmao 


Actually, we are doing well here team lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> As a brief aside, I have to ask: did you know that your username sounds like someone with a cold saying spanner?


It's WIN....TER!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> As a brief aside, I have to ask: did you know that your username sounds like someone with a cold saying spanner?


I actually just choked when I read what you wrote! Lol

PLEASE do not be personal @Rufus15 - there's no need for namecalling thank you!! Lol


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Did you not see what happened on the real JC thread when names were brought into it?? Huh??? Did you?? Did you??


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> It's WIN....TER!!


Nope, you've lost me, sorry :Shy


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You guys are killing me with this thread!!!

And talking of threads.....HB has yet to produce some stunning threads for us to view. As Rufus 15 has said 
"Chop chop" @huckybuck


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> Did you not see what happened on the real JC thread when names were brought into it?? Huh??? Did you?? Did you??


Ahh but what's in a name, really


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Well yours is Rufless lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes HB, get a squiggle on please. Time's a-wasting.

I'm also concerned that Supreme Leader @Jonescat is AWOL. Perhaps my unhostile takeover will be successful. Muffin, anyone?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Suits you too because since you've been promoted you don't hold back lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Nope, you've lost me, sorry :Shy


:Singing:Singing:Singingyay! I've succeeded in confusing rufus15. Stop her in her tracks


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Yes HB, get a squiggle on please. Time's a-wasting.
> 
> I'm also concerned that Supreme Leader @Jonescat is AWOL. Perhaps my unhostile takeover will be successful. Muffin, anyone?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Where is Jones Cat ? And HB??


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> :Singing:Singing:Singingyay! I've succeeded in confusing rufus15. Stop her in her tracks


Don't worry, confusion is my permanent state of being. Rest assured, I'm still on track for an unhostile takeover and producing a registration body, a standard of points, and some early breeding stock. Ohh and cake because, you know, food.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Yes HB, get a squiggle on please. Time's a-wasting.
> 
> I'm also concerned that Supreme Leader @Jonescat is AWOL. Perhaps my unhostile takeover will be successful. Muffin, anyone?


Supreme Leader, the pretend JC, has got herself lost in the cellar again:Shifty


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2017)

:Hilarious What have I walked into!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yip seems to me like @Rufus is still on form @SbanR lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> :Hilarious What have I walked into!


Welcome to NUTS

It stands for

Unislug T Society lol. X


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

whompingwillow said:


> :Hilarious What have I walked into!


Not a wall I should hope. Although do watch your feet, we don't want any accidents with our breeding pairs.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

whompingwillow said:


> :Hilarious What have I walked into!


You don't wanna know. YOU REALLY, REALLY DON'T...WANT....TO....KNOW!!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao

There's 239 replies to this thread and it has lasted four days lol. 

And it all started with trying to convince mom to have a cat lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Welcome to NUTS
> 
> It stands for
> 
> Unislug T Society lol. X


You forgot the 'National' @Clairabella :Nuts


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> You forgot the 'National' @Clairabella :Nuts


Thank you @SbanR - I couldn't for the life of me remember what the N was for lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hopefully our Supreme Leader is back for a pow wow tomorrow (get used to these middle management power phrases folks - although pow wow is such a beautiful First Nation phrase). 

I am all sluggied out for the day and should have been asleep 2 hours ago, but clearly some of you are running away with yourselves and need to stay focused on the goal - unislugs!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Lmao
> 
> There's 239 replies to this thread and it has lasted four days lol.
> 
> And it all started with trying to convince mom to have a cat lol xx


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Singing:Singing


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Hopefully our Supreme Leader is back for a pow wow tomorrow (get used to these middle management power phrases folks - although pow wow is such a beautiful First Nation phrase).
> 
> I am all sluggied out for the day and should have been asleep 2 hours ago, but clearly some of you are running away with yourselves and need to stay focused on the goal - unislugs!


Lmao xx

It's been a blast boss lol xx

Can I respectfully ask that you come back tomoro as I Still need bumping up to get to VIP lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Hopefully our Supreme Leader is back for a pow wow tomorrow (get used to these middle management power phrases folks - although pow wow is such a beautiful First Nation phrase).
> 
> I am all sluggied out for the day and should have been asleep 2 hours ago, but clearly some of you are running away with yourselves and need to stay focused on the goal - unislugs!


You and me @Rufus15 . You and me
Night night, and don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Nite chums xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Lmao xx
> 
> It's been a blast boss lol xx
> 
> Can I respectfully ask that you come back tomoro as I Still need bumping up to get to VIP lol xx


Ahah! Now her motive emerges


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oi! @SbanR I've put in the time here so why shouldn't I be a VIP lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Oi! @SbanR I've put in the time here so why shouldn't I be a VIP lol xx


No reason at all dear. Now calm down n pull your horns in. You're just past your bedtime n overtired. You don't want to become overbearing like
Rufus 15. One of her is Enough!!
NUTS! Unislugs!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Eek - I am not the Leader. I can not be the Leader. Leaders have to lead and are not allowed to Tinker or Think.

Yes to a muffin thankyou.

Tomorrow I will be out all day but I will not have deserted the Cause. I will be back.

@Clairabella - keep posting at this rate and you will be a VIP by breakfast. Hopefully there will be more muffins.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Me: "I'm going to catch up with the Slug Thread and see if it makes sense today. There's a lot of highly respected, intelligent members involved. I mean, I'm sure it'll become clear eventually."

Also me:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Working on templates


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Working on templates
> 
> View attachment 337388
> View attachment 337389


Lmao! They are genius HB xx love love love them  xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Rather unfortunate colour combo in the second breeding line, there, HB...


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Working on templates
> 
> View attachment 337388
> View attachment 337389


I don't think even in a bad light they would fool anyone though, they are much too floofy ! totally gorgeous though.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Me: "I'm going to catch up with the Slug Thread and see if it makes sense today. There's a lot of highly respected, intelligent members involved. I mean, I'm sure it'll become clear eventually."
> 
> Also me:
> 
> View attachment 337387


They're trolling a troll, who, despite repeatedly being tagged (and no, they haven't been banned ... yet) hasn't been back online since 17mins after this thread was started.  Does that help?

The bigger question, is how, given its nature, it's attracted the attention of at least 3 mods and has managed to stay open. :Hilarious . I can't speak for the others, but I can't wait to see how it ends. :Hilarious


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

LinznMilly said:


> They're trolling a troll, who, despite repeatedly being tagged (and no, they haven't been banned ... yet) hasn't been back online since 17mins after this thread was started.  Does that help?
> 
> The bigger question, is how, given its nature, it's attracted the attention of at least 3 mods and has managed to stay open. :Hilarious . I can't speak for the others, but I can't wait to see how it ends. :Hilarious


Now, with that cleared up, back to business....

Ahem..

Can I just remind those involved in this BY ... _ethical_ breeding program - no eating the breeding stock, please.  :Woot


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

:Facepalm:Facepalm

What the devil is all this?? I turn my back for an afternoon and things take a sinister turn!!! All this talk of eating the produce .... eeewwwwwwww!! Admittedly my dad became particularly interested in this turn of events as he is rather partial to L'escargo :Vomit

Several pages on from my last visit but still no further forward with regards to breeding stock I see  Mind you it may be rather too late in the year now as all the Gastropods (the correct term) have hunkered down for the winter. You may have to hold hard to your plans until spring. Of course that will allow you to get the National Unislug Taming Society set up and a standard of points and registration policy sorted


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm not sure on this lot @Tigermoon, twice I've suggested a SOP, and put forward the issue over needing rain, or at least damp, and have been studiously ignored. I suspect we are brewing a bunch of naughties, and will have "accidental slug babies" come spring!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

TM  You came back!! 

Don't worry, I have told them all repeatedly

NO EATING THE UNISLUGS!!



But!! What d'you think about the new clothing line lol??

@Jonescat disappeared for the whole day, yesterday and tried to get us slugs but couldn't get us none so I fear you may be right and we are gonna have to wait until spring! Xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am out hunting again today - scouring every damp hedge in the county in aid of the Cause. Will report back tonight.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> They're trolling a troll, who, despite repeatedly being tagged (and no, they haven't been banned ... yet) hasn't been back online since 17mins after this thread was started.  Does that help?
> 
> The bigger question, is how, given its nature, it's attracted the attention of at least 3 mods and has managed to stay open. :Hilarious . I can't speak for the others, but I can't wait to see how it ends. :Hilarious


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop No, no, no @LinznMilly . We are NOT Trolls. 
I feel faint at the very suggestion! I think I'll have to go back to bed for a lie down now:Nurse


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Another Top Manager has Returned!!
TM, NO ONE wants to eat our stock, ONLY @huckybuck . I suspect its because she has food prep on her brain. To keep her on side (as she's our courtourist- haha, I've made up a new word), could we not give her the "accidental babies"? 
So...we keep HB happy while getting rid of the evidence from BYB. The mods can't come after us then


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

It hurts my eyes to read about this post being closed :,-( 

What are we doing wrong here lol xxx 

We don't mean any harm, we are just a bunch of people who have gathered here and share one common goal, unislugs lol xx

Please don't shut us down lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hear, hear @Clairabella !

NUTS UNITED!!!!!
We will not be shut down!:Woot:Woot:Woot:Woot


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> Another Top Manager has Returned!!
> TM, NO ONE wants to eat our stock, ONLY @huckybuck . I suspect its because she has food prep on her brain. To keep her on side (as she's our courtourist- haha, I've made up a new word), could we not give her the "accidental babies"?
> So...we keep HB happy while getting rid of the evidence from BYB. The mods can't come after us then


Mmmmmmm salivating at the thought of BABY ones I bet they are lovely and tender and sweet!!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit
Errrrmmm, Bon Apetit ????


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit
> Errrrmmm, Bon Apetit ????


rowning:Mehummy:Vomit


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Mmmmmmm salivating at the thought of BABY ones I bet they are lovely and tender and sweet!!
> 
> View attachment 337425


Ho my lord!!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Mmmmmmm salivating at the thought of BABY ones I bet they are lovely and tender and sweet!!
> 
> View attachment 337425


:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit now that you're happy @huckybuck , could you get on with these gowns CHOP, CHOP!!!! We need something with lotsa bling! 
Ps. Did you see that recent program on expensive pressies. Apparently a dog wore a gown worth £40,000!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit
> Errrrmmm, Bon Apetit ????


Jumping with joy!!! @SusieRainbow has returned to take up the reins as Supreme Leader and All Time Top Cat:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful

WE ARE SAVED!!! @LinznMilly canna shut us down now! Yippee, Yippee, Yippee!!!!!!!!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Jumping with joy!!! @SusieRainbow has returned to take up the reins as Supreme Leader and All Time Top Cat:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful
> 
> WE ARE SAVED!!! @LinznMilly canna shut us down now! Yippee, Yippee, Yippee!!!!!!!!


I wasn't going to! :Jawdrop That's what I meant by "remaining open despite attracting the attention of 3 Mods". 

Anyway - I wouldn't use the words "Chop, chop" anywhere near @huckybuck , seeing as she's the one intending to eat the offspring of the unislug breeding programme. :Wideyed


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Jumping with joy!!! @SusieRainbow has returned to take up the reins as Supreme Leader and All Time Top Cat:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful
> 
> WE ARE SAVED!!! @LinznMilly canna shut us down now! Yippee, Yippee, Yippee!!!!!!!!


Sssssshhhhhh ! softly, softly , catcheee mod ! we might even be able to get Linz on side ! But don't forget what I said about 'Conflict of Interests', still highly secret. I'm bound by the Official Secrets Act and can say no more.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Sssssshhhhhh ! softly, softly , catcheee mod ! we might even be able to get Linz on side ! But don't forget what I said about 'Conflict of Interests', still highly secret. I'm bound by the Official Secrets Act and can say no more.


:Shifty I'm beginning to feel ganged up on here. :Meh  I wasn't thinking of closing the thread. Honest. :Lurking


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> :Shifty I'm beginning to feel ganged up on here. :Meh  I wasn't thinking of closing the thread. Honest. :Lurking


Didn't think you were for a minute . You ae a vital member of our team.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> :Vomit:Vomit:Vomit:Vomit
> Errrrmmm, Bon Apetit ????





LinznMilly said:


> I wasn't going to! :Jawdrop That's what I meant by "remaining open despite attracting the attention of 3 Mods".
> 
> Anyway - I wouldn't use the words "Chop, chop" anywhere near @huckybuck , seeing as she's the one intending to eat the offspring of the unislug breeding programme. :Wideyed




Unislug fever is catching lol even the mods r on boards lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

LinznMilly said:


> :Shifty I'm beginning to feel ganged up on here. :Meh  I wasn't thinking of closing the thread. Honest. :Lurking


Lol xx

@LinznMilly - no way you are very welcome to our unislug group lol. We need all the people we can get on board lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

I can definitely see this breeding programme going somewhere


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Lol xx
> 
> @LinznMilly - no way you are very welcome to our unislug group lol. We need all the people we can get on board lol xx


ESPECIALLY MODS. ROFL:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I do think we need a Gastropod Chat sub forum - mods?????


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Well I do think we need a Gastropod Chat sub forum - mods?????


Yes, good idea HB lol and also you hit the nail there SB - especially Mods lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> I can definitely see this breeding programme going somewhere


Earlier I took rubbish bags to the skip and I thought I saw..........A SLUG lol. And not just any slug but a slimey one lol. It did make me want to gag though with that yucky brown colour - the sooner we breed for colour the better that's what I reckon xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It appears this is being seen as a 'send up ' of the OP. Personally I think the OP was very tongue in cheek with the start of the thread , how could the idea of selectively breeding slugs be anything but ?
Anyway let's stop tagging the OP and making the jokes personal just in case. 
Anyone else who is finding this thread offensive or unkind please report or PM me.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Surely if people found it offensive or wanted to report it then they would've done by now, it's been going on 4 days xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no, WE are preoccupied with breeding a breathtakingly beautiful unislug


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Then I'm jumping ship if it's offensive - consider ourselves told! X


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

and it was just Me who tagged him as far as I can remember. so now I know it's a problem I won't.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> It appears this is being seen as a 'send up ' of the OP. Personally I think the OP was very tongue in cheek with the start of the thread , how could the idea of selectively breeding slugs be anything but ?


 The OP of the original thread I'm assuming, rather than the OP of this one (Tao2)??


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Was it because I said about the spanner? If so, I didn't mean it unkindly, I thought it was a clever play on words


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tigermoon said:


> The OP of the original thread I'm assuming, rather than the OP of this one (Tao2)??


Ahh, yes , sorry.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Rufus15 said:


> Was it because I said about the spanner? If so, I didn't mean it unkindly, I thought it was a clever play on words


I don't think it was that particular comment..


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Dear me I go off on a fact-finding expedition to the Arctic to see about a possible outcross to a narwhal so that we can achieve a spiral horn only to find my office (shed ) has been filled with nefarious characters who claim to be "mods"

If they are mods why aren't they making use of their parkers and mopeds to start thinking about logistics, after all these slugs will need delivering an I for one cannot feel that trusting a live animal to a parcel service is acceptable.
I suspect these ere mods are perhaps rockers or even worse beliebers in disguise intent upon industrial espionage, can anyone vouch for them?

If Beiber has a unicorn slug on his next album we will know especially if his next single is a remix called

I'm slimy

As for eating our beautiful creations, I refuse to sanction that unless we get a really hot chef involved---- the first person to suggest Jamie Oliver gets fed to the slugs.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

P.S sorry for taking so long to get back to you all my online order for Brandenburg cake has cause some difficulties


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

@Picklelily, your aspersions towards rockers aside, I _love _the suggestion of a narwahl outcross for the spiral. We do need to be aware, however, that the narwahl tusk is in fact a tooth, and the last thing we'd want it a spiral growing down.

Perhaps we sound include other baked goods, in the event of an internet failure.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

What's an outcross? Lol xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Whoops, I didn't mean to cast aspersions on Rockers I just generally think they tend to be clever and sneakier perhaps to prove the slug unicorn project likes Rockers we could get a schoolboy uniform made for a slug and call it the Angus tribute slug.

Plus a cute slug in a schoolboy uniform would attract a whole new market in schoolgirls as we all know teenage girls are attracted to anything good looking due to hormone surges. Also due to the same surges middle-aged women like anything in a uniform 

I like your idea of other baked goods a red velvet slugs could definitely be good sales prospects.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> What's an outcross? Lol xx


Mixing two accepted breeds together to bring in specific features from one breed into the other and increase the gene pool


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Mixing two accepted breeds together to bring in specific features from one breed into the other and increase the gene pool


Ah right. Thanks for that xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> Didn't think you were for a minute . You ae a vital member of our team.


Which team? The Mod team, or the unislug breeding programme team? 



SusieRainbow said:


> It appears this is being seen as a 'send up ' of the OP. Personally I think the OP was very tongue in cheek with the start of the thread , how could the idea of selectively breeding slugs be anything but ?
> Anyway let's stop tagging the OP and making the jokes personal just in case.
> Anyone else who is finding this thread offensive or unkind please report or PM me.





Clairabella said:


> Surely if people found it offensive or wanted to report it then they would've done by now, it's been going on 4 days xx





Tigermoon said:


> The OP of the original thread I'm assuming, rather than the OP of this one (Tao2)??


Yeah, to be clear, I was talking about bunniluv, not Tao2.



Picklelily said:


> Dear me I go off on a fact-finding expedition to the Arctic to see about a possible outcross to a narwhal so that we can achieve a spiral horn only to find my office (shed ) has been filled with nefarious characters who claim to be "mods"
> 
> If they are mods why aren't they making use of their parkers and mopeds to start thinking about logistics, after all these slugs will need delivering an I for one cannot feel that trusting a live animal to a parcel service is acceptable.
> I suspect these ere mods are perhaps rockers or even worse beliebers in disguise intent upon industrial espionage, can anyone vouch for them?
> ...


Given that we mods need to prove ourselves, here's my contribution:

​
I'm thinking your narwhal, plus this little beauty ^^^ :Greedy :Greedy Size won't be an issue coz ... she's a majic slug. :Woot

And what about unislugs with hearts for eyes:



:Greedy:Greedy:Greedy:Greedy​


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> What's an outcross? Lol xx


Well, it's either breeding to another species or subspecies to introduce the genetics of that species into your line or it's me freezing in the Arctic (Tesco's carpark) because the Mods refused to lend me a Parker to keep warm.

Either will fit this situation.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Picklelily said:


> Whoops, I didn't mean to cast aspersions on Rockers I just generally think they tend to be clever and sneakier perhaps to prove the slug unicorn project likes Rockers we could get a schoolboy uniform made for a slug and call it the Angus tribute slug.
> 
> Plus a cute slug in a schoolboy uniform would attract a whole new market in schoolgirls as we all know teenage girls are attracted to anything good looking due to hormone surges. Also due to the same surges middle-aged women like anything in a uniform
> 
> I like your idea of other baked goods a red velvet slugs could definitely be good sales prospects.


Sneakier?! :Shifty

I think the uniform idea is excellent, perhaps you and HB could get together and design?

Ooooohh red velvet sluggos rool


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@LinznMilly, I like


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thinking @LinznMilly you are clearly a forward thinker and as such should be a part of the team.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Picklelily said:


> Great thinking @LinznMilly you are clearly a forward thinker and as such should be a part of the team.


I totally agree and would indeed be honoured to have Linz on _any _team, a truly valuable asset !


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

SusieRainbow said:


> I totally agree and would indeed be honoured to have Linz on _any _team, a truly valuable asset !





Picklelily said:


> Great thinking @LinznMilly you are clearly a forward thinker and as such should be a part of the team.


:Joyful :Joyful


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Picklelily, that narwhal idea is Great. So I take it you got your delivery of Brandenburg cake, but did you succeed in getting a narwhal??


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

SbanR said:


> @Picklelily, that narwhal idea is Great. So I take it you got your delivery of Brandenburg cake, but did you succeed in getting a narwhal??


Narwhal will be no problem I'm going to ask Santa for one so that's sorted however Amazon keep suggesting that its the @SbanR spell checker that is at fault. Silly old Amazon as if it could be us who are crazy


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Picklelily said:


> Narwhal will be no problem I'm going to ask Santa for one so that's sorted however Amazon keep suggesting that its the @SbanR spell checker that is at fault. Silly old Amazon as if it could be us who are crazy


Preposterous suggestion really. Clearly Amazon is out to foil us


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

It's Whoever runs de autocorrect!! Before long, it'll send me round the bend. And dis tablet too. It seldom gets out of first gear:Banghead


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@Clairabella I didn't get round to answering your question on "outcross". DO NOT let de others tell you wrong. An "outcross" is when you take your lovely unislugs OUT and CROSS the field i.e. "outcross". A little unislug Christmas outing, as it were.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

SbanR said:


> @Clairabella I didn't get round to answering your question on "outcross". DO NOT let de others tell you wrong. An "outcross" is when you take your lovely unislugs OUT and CROSS the field i.e. "outcross". A little unislug Christmas outing, as it were.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you for putting me straight @SbanR. So how do we do that then? Like dog lead type things but for slugs lol xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh wow, the design possibilities for blingy collars, leads, harnesses, head gear ( HB has that in hand ), feeding dishes, beds, toys ( ? ), what every well bred slug 'must have !'


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh wow, the design possibilities for blingy collars, leads, harnesses, head gear ( HB has that in hand ), feeding dishes, beds, toys ( ? ), what every well bred slug 'must have !'


SusieRainbow should be head of the accessory development she clearly has the touch


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Agreed muchly


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

SbanR said:


> It's Whoever runs de autocorrect!! Before long, it'll send me round the bend. And dis tablet too. It seldom gets out of first gear:Banghead


It's the Illuminati! Perhaps we should develop a defensive unicorn slug just in case they are out to get us.

With a team like ours, we are clearly the sort of people the Illuminati will get


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Thank you for putting me straight @SbanR. So how do we do that then? Like dog lead type things but for slugs lol xx


Well, if @huckybuck will get her finger out she can design us some u


Picklelily said:


> It's the Illuminati! Perhaps we should develop a defensive unicorn slug just in case they are out to get us.
> 
> With a team like ours, we are clearly the sort of people the Illuminati will get


You've nailed it on de head @Picklelily. HB will have to get a move on. Now we'll also need protective jackets for our defense troops!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@huckybuck pull your finger out mun! We've had enough of part timers now, we need to get this off the ground lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Well well well it's gone quiet in here :,-(

Where are my workforce? Lol

@Rufus15 @Jonescat @Picklelily @SbanR @Tigermoon @huckybuck and @mods lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So I have decided,

Next time I spot a slug when I need to take bags up the skip then I am gonna trap de slug 

So I need trap?! As I can't actually touch de slugs lol unless they are rainbow unislugs lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh My!  This is too much - our contracts must state no cooking our sluglets!

I have perservered in the cellar today and established that there is a green cellar slug and a yellow cellar slug. I think the yellow ones have more promise, and they also have a fabulous friendly character. I found this one munching some algae in the corner and was so impressed by her colour that I am suggesting her as our foundation queen.









However she does not have a horn, so I am proposing importing a French stud









Does any one know anything about importing slugs?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh and @Tao2 lol x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Oh My!  This is too much - our contracts must state no cooking our sluglets!
> 
> I have perservered in the cellar today and established that there is a green cellar slug and a yellow cellar slug. I think the yellow ones have more promise, and they also have a fabulous friendly character. I found this one munching some algae in the corner and was so impressed by her colour that I am suggesting her as our foundation queen.
> 
> ...


Oh my, @Jonescat! You have been busy and I am very impressed!

Well I don't like the corn snake type of slug BUT when you cross it with French stuff it's much better and I like it lol. I think kids would too as its bright and squishy looking lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

What do you think @SbanR and @TM

Do you like the yellow slug?? Xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Rufus15 ???

Have you seen What JC has found today? Xx.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

WAITING!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

IN YOUR OWN TIME AMIGOS lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SB please lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

TM?? hello lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Mods? :,-(


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Lonelllly, I'm Mr Lonellllllyyy :,-(. I have nobodddyyyy :-(


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You have to bear with the snaky one for a few generations - eventually we will get them to where we want them to be. However I am really not sure how old a slug needs to be to breed? And how long they are eggs for. I think it will be like Norns, we will have to look after the eggs really well, and perhaps be able to swap them to get new features.

There are a few other things we need to sort out. Like the narwhal. Where are we going to keep it? It will need at least a corner bath, maybe even a jacuzzi.

And the Mods (the ones on the scooters) - could we use them to protect NUTS from those who wish them harm? We could provide them with special slug patches for their parkas so that we knew which ones were which.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Flipping heck - some of us are slow typers! (Meaning me!)

I expect the others are engaged in the programme. I can't think that they could be doing anything else


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> You have to bear with the snaky one for a few generations - eventually we will get them to where we want them to be. However I am really not sure how old a slug needs to be to breed? And how long they are eggs for. I think it will be like Norns, we will have to look after the eggs really well, and perhaps be able to swap them to get new features.
> 
> There are a few other things we need to sort out. Like the narwhal. Where are we going to keep it? It will need at least a corner bath, maybe even a jacuzzi.
> 
> And the Mods (the ones on the scooters) - could we use them to protect NUTS from those who wish them harm? We could provide them with special slug patches for their parkas so that we knew which ones were which.


I can't be dealing with slowness look lol. We need to get a move on with this otherwise we be lucky to get unislugs in the next ten years :-(

And the armband for the scooter mods! Well I love! But I want one too - just saying lol xxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Yours can have a slug with a crown to show you are a leader. The Supreme Leader can have 3 crowns.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Picklelily, what do you think of that then? Mods with snail armbands?? ay?? Isn't that class? Lol

And by the way @Picklelily where is our friend with the lab? Lol xx I take it he is one of your lot from DC lol xx can you ask her to come back please? lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh my, can I? Can I? Lol xx 

I still stand by what I said yesterday and I have to stand down from leadership I'm afraid lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

After extensive research, I am thinking Narwhal is possibly not sensible mainly due to size, but what about sea slugs? They are smaller so more easily kept.

Also, yellow slug is excellent, but I do feel we need to establish acceptable colours. After all, there's no point breeding red sluggies if they're a mutation, we want to keep this breeding natural and as ethical as possible.

However, I do like the idea of rainbow unislugs so perhaps we could have that as a special colour group. 

Also, goats. Hardy creatures with horns, perhaps we could find a way of outcrossing with goats or similar to gain the horn? Again, smaller than a narwahl and may have the unexpected bonus of removing the damp issue.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Patience, my children. 
Now that de illuminati have rumbled us, both my tablet n phone are sailing up de creek. No longer getting de 'ting' when a notification comes in

I likes the French guy. It'll give us lovely little sluglets.
No one wants to do any eating, except that HB. If we can keep her busy designing jackets(but we have to get her started first!!!) our unilets should be safe


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Now I'm not sure about this?! Outcrossing is not my strength, I'm afraid lol. But @Picklelily, you have a good understanding of outcrossing . So what do u reckon?

Opinion please?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Patience, my children.
> Now that de illuminati have rumbled us, both my tablet n phone are sailing up de creek. No longer getting de 'ting' when a notification comes in
> 
> I likes the French guy. It'll give us lovely little sluglets.
> No one wants to do any eating, except that HB. If we can keep her busy designing jackets(but we have to get her started first!!!) our unilets should be safe


That's funny coz for a the last three/four days I haven't been getting notifications either :-/


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You are forgetting pretendJC's first offering. THAT is a pretty creature and I thought we were going to have it as our foundation queen


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes I loved the original lol x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

You might have said so! I have been in the cellar for two days selecting her! 

Would pink go with yellow or do we need a new stud?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> I expect the others are engaged in the programme. I can't think that they could be doing anything else


Indeed I am - that programme being 'Airwolf' 

What?!?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I likes that stud. Can we not have 2 lines?? Yellow with pink, a little too wishy washy, no? Unless you can come up with the boy's brothers/cousins with stronger colouring. Failing eyesight you see- need stronger colours to stand out


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I think pink and yellow goes JC xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

With the yellow and pink are we not going gonna end up with the original illuminous one you sourced JC? Xx

You know which one I mean? The spineless sea slug? Lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

The NUTS original lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Theeeee actual unislug lol. X


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Oh My!  This is too much - our contracts must state no cooking our sluglets!
> 
> I have perservered in the cellar today and established that there is a green cellar slug and a yellow cellar slug. I think the yellow ones have more promise, and they also have a fabulous friendly character. I found this one munching some algae in the corner and was so impressed by her colour that I am suggesting her as our foundation queen.
> 
> ...





Clairabella said:


> That's funny coz for a the last three/four days I haven't been getting notifications either :-/


I like this idea and am impressed with your work, if we could get a black Cornish slowworm to bring in we could have bumblebee slugs



Clairabella said:


> That's funny coz for a the last three/four days I haven't been getting notifications either :-/


It's the Illuminati I haven't been getting them either--concrete proof they are out to get us.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Would this guy work, just to bring the horn in? And hopefully not bring the feety fins.










Two lines might work, but we still need to crack breeding. How do you get them in a romantic mood? How do you socialise sluglets?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Just click on them and choose their interactions a la Sims. Obviously.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

We could place them on top of each other and see if that would work?? Lmao xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Would this guy work, just to bring the horn in? And hopefully not bring the feety fins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yes JC. I likes your latest find


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

And to socialise them we could play them opera music lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Clairabella said:


> With the yellow and pink are we not going gonna end up with the original illuminous one you sourced JC? Xx
> 
> You know which one I mean? The spineless sea slug? Lol xx


This one?









Thats the pink one


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

That's the one lol xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

how stupid were we Google is our friend

https://www.wikihow.com/Care-for-Slugs


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jonescat said:


> Would this guy work, just to bring the horn in? And hopefully not bring the feety fins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You googles for instructions. SIMPLES!

OR UTUBE!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

All slugs are hermaphrodites. They are capable of fertilizing themselves, and if they mate with another slug, both of them will then lay eggs, so this is not a conundrum you can avoid.

Oh no the slugs have out smarted us


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wikihow :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Haha. Great minds think alike


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh so does that mean we chuck em in a box and let them sort theirselves out until we have lots of babies to cross breed with lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@Rufus15 are you actually seeing what's going on here?? Xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

@Siskin we could do with a lab report here


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rofl


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Smuggrin


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes let's ask @Siskin flr his lab report lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@SbanR - do you think we need a lab report lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I can't wait to see what @Siskin has to say about the lab lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Finding the lab report way funnier than I perhaps should have done pmsl xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Oh so does that mean we chuck em in a box and let them sort theirselves out until we have lots of babies to cross breed with lol xx


It means we could carefully breed and the hermaphrodite slugs could just outsmart us by breeding and here's the terrible part they could produce a normal slug.

goes off to cry into my wine


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Can we neuter some perhaps? Lol xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Separate pens?

Can I have some of that wine? Thanks


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

At last a role for @Ceiling Kitty


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Well obvs  we not gonna get far without an expert on hand and regular health checks for our unislugs lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Let's not get too scientific or downhearted folks. 
Firstly @Clairabella , we treat our stock with care (chuck? No!) Then, when we get our 400 unilets, we select out the ones we want to breed from, and release the 300+ , just as BL was planning to do.
SIMPLES:Finger


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I meant PLACE SB lol. Place them in a box lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

So chill out lmao xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jeees! You been hanging out with @Rufus15 ruflus lol behind my back or something lol x

She is rubbing off on you lol x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

I think she has lost interest in us :,-(


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Now she will never make it to VIP lol xx


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Herewith is the Lab report.






There is no lab report




End of report


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Jeees! You been hanging out with @Rufus15 ruflus lol behind my back or something lol x
> 
> She is rubbing off on you lol x


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
She is SUCH a Strong Personality:Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Clairabella said:


> Now she will never make it to VIP lol xx


Who????


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus lol x 

She currently stands at senior level alongside moi lol. Had she stayed she could've worked her way up the ladder lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ah yes. The gremlins hav been hiding posts from me again


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Where is TM? Xx

@Tigermoon


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> Can we neuter some perhaps? Lol xx





Siskin said:


> Herewith is the Lab report.
> 
> There is no lab report
> 
> End of report


Oh no disaster

Personally I blame Trump


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

I also blame Dog Chat because if they had any interesting threads I would have never been lured into Cat Chat. Now I am going to have to find a hairless cat and adopt it.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes, I agree, we need to find you a cat @Picklelily. Don't go back to DC :-(


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Well, I think my dog has a cat like personality so I'm halfway there.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

That's perfect then lol xx so now you can stay put lol xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Picklelily said:


> At last a role for @Ceiling Kitty


Okay, well... seeing as you asked nicely...


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Okay, well... seeing as you asked nicely...
> 
> View attachment 337521


Pmsl


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

There IS a hairless cat, just for you @Picklelily . 
A sphynx!!! But you'll have to get knitting, CHOP chop. It will need a onesie, to keep colds at bay


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

@huckybuck is your woman with clothing @Picklelily. She can help you out with a onesie I'm sure  xx


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Well while everyone has been talking but not really doing I thought I'd crack on...









I might have an issue with horn placement and numbers tho


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Well while everyone has been talking but not really doing I thought I'd crack on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(Whispering) did anyone see you making that ? If so how did you explain it ? You do realise the secrecy of this whole project, and here it is available to anyone who should nonchalantly google ' Selective Slug Breeding !'


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Well while everyone has been talking but not really doing I thought I'd crack on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think you might have one too many there :Bored


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

If we could just get the digits right on that one though, it would be a good start lol there's something quite appealing about it actually lol xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

StormyThai said:


> Well while everyone has been talking but not really doing I thought I'd crack on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see where you're going with that ...... you bred a slug to a hedgehog, didn't you? :Hilarious


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> (Whispering) did anyone see you making that ? If so how did you explain it ? You do realise the secrecy of this whole project, and here it is available to anyone who should nonchalantly google ' Selective Slug Breeding !'


No one saw me add the magic "genome" so if they tried to copy it will go horribly wrong 

@LinznMilly ne hedgehogs were harmed in the making


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> No one saw me add the magic "genome" so if they tried to copy it will go horribly wrong
> 
> @LinznMilly ne hedgehogs were harmed in the making


But how horribly wrong? Could it be a security risk in itself ?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

SusieRainbow said:


> But how horribly wrong? Could it be a security risk in itself ?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

http://petsnails.proboards.com/thread/14969/slug-breeding

OMG!!!!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao 

Seems that we may not be the only 1s who have an interest in breeding of the slug lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

But have they thought about clothing? 

Colour? 

Food? 

Like we have! I think we have the upper hand here lol xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> http://petsnails.proboards.com/thread/14969/slug-breeding
> 
> OMG!!!!


Hahaha. How on earth did you find it?
But @Picklelily needs you to design, or better still conjure up a onesie for the sphynx she's going to get


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Hahaha. How on earth did you find it?
> But @Picklelily needs you to design, or better still conjure up a onesie for the sphynx she's going to get


I'm not so sure about a sphynx they seem if on personality and big on crazy issues. I already have a dog that today everyone was laughing at because she is loonytoons could I survive a loonytoons cat as well?

Did you know there are pages on YouTube dedicated to loony sphynx cats?

If only I wasn't as allergic ragdolls have always appealed to me.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

On the slugs I wonder if we gave up on the unicorn horn and bred a brachycephalic unicorn slug if we out cross to pugs it might be a goer?

Obviously the breed name will need some work but currently I'm thinking

French unicorn plug


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Picklelily said:


> I'm not so sure about a sphynx they seem if on personality and big on crazy issues. I already have a dog that today everyone was laughing at because she is loonytoons could I survive a loonytoons cat as well?
> 
> Did you know there are pages on YouTube dedicated to loony sphynx cats?
> 
> If only I wasn't as allergic ragdolls have always appealed to me.


Quibble quibble quibble! Go eat some Brandenburg - I have great Faith in its efficacy! perhaps then it'll open your eyes to the absolutely positive contribution a sphynx would make to your household.

Looking forward to a video of your loony animals playing together


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Point to note, furness doesn't equal hypoallergenic. For that you need Siberians


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> http://petsnails.proboards.com/thread/14969/slug-breeding
> 
> OMG!!!!


Ha ha, that thread is hilarious!

"If so could you tell me what you do encourage them?"

Now that conjures some images


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> "If so could you tell me what you do encourage them?"
> 
> Now that conjures some images


Maybe they have 'couture' shops we know not of - Anne Sluggers perhaps?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Maybe they have 'couture' shops we know not of - Anne Sluggers perhaps?


  :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We may have been rumbled....

*Trending in animals and pets this week *





*Sea Bunnies: Japan Is Going Crazy About... *



*Owners share terrifying photos of their... *



*nezartdesign *



*Butterfly cyerce nudibranch *



*Argonaut Octopus, a.k.a. Paper Nautilus *



*Sea Slug That Looks Like a Leaf Steals ... *



*This sea rabbit is the cutest sea slug ever!!! *



*beautiful sea creatures *



*Cyerce nigricans is a species of sacoglossan sea slu... *



*Tang fish - ocean life - colored fish *



*The psychedelic seaslugs that outshine ... *



*10 Cool Sea Creatures You Need to Know About - Knowl... *



*Tiny Real-Life 'Dragon' Makes A Stunnin... *



*Weird Deep Sea Creatures *



*expression-venusia *



*20 Colorful Animals That Will Make Your... *



*Nudibranch, sea slugs. One of the most colorful cre... *



*pyrosome - Google Search *

*See more Pins *


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Well pants. That puts a bit of a kibosh on things, nature seems to have beaten us to it


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Bunny Slugs ..... now I have to admit they are quite cute.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> Maybe they have 'couture' shops we know not of - Anne Sluggers perhaps?




Perhaps we should nick their idea like they did ours! I mean we already have our HB - creative fashion designer, on board, so I'm sure Ann sluggers is doable for HB too. We should get her on the case lol xx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Bunny Slugs ..... now I have to admit they are quite cute.


They the beautifulest slugs I've ever seened. Lol xx

Moved slightly away from the unicorn theme though :,-(

But still none-the-less very cute sluggy slugs lol xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Clairabella said:


> They the beautifulest slugs I've ever seened. Lol xx
> 
> Moved slightly away from the unicorn theme though :,-(
> 
> But still none-the-less very cute sluggy slugs lol xx


Ah but hold you hard ... think of the possibilities. A Bunicorn Slug :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Ah but hold you hard ... think of the possibilities. A Bunicorn Slug :Jawdrop:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


Oh yes . Fair point xx fluffy type Bunicorn slugs. Kids would love them! Yes I agree! Bunicorn slugs could definitely go somewhere I think xx also if they are cute then maybe people (not mentioning any names but e.g. @huckybuck and @Rufus15 in particular) lol, would be less likely to want to eat our creations too. So win-win here xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Nahh fam, I don't want to eat our sluggos, only the baked and cakey variety. Savvy?


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

:Smuggrin:Smuggrin:Smuggrin


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mmmmmmmm

Lapin Jorunna Pava a la cocotte


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

huckybuck said:


> Mmmmmmmm
> 
> Lapin Jorunna Pava a la cocotte


Bless you


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Bless you


What does that mean? Lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Clairabella said:


> What does that mean? Lol xx


Was taking the micky


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Was taking the micky


I meant the translation Hun lol xxx


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Perhaps should've said what does it mean xx reading back wot I wrote it could've come across wrong. Sorry xx

Meant the French translation but I've replied to ur post @Rufus15 rather than the thread so looks like i had aimed my question at you xx sorry xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bunny slug casserole.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Lmao, nooooo JC we must not eat theeeee slugs lol xx


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Bunny slug casserole :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> Bunny slug casserole :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Lol xx ah right  - thanks xx


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Terrible, just say no to bunny slug casserole.


----------

